# bedding that greatly reduces smell and cage cleaning



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

i use this stuff and it does wonders for absorbing odors and cuts down on cage cleaning alot ... the cages dont even smell i clean them every other week .. but not because i need to .. its cheap and almost no dust at all ( bottom of the bag has some .. but easy to keep it out of the cage !! ) thought id let you guys check it out and see what yall thought .. heres a link to them .. I havent had any problems with it .. has any one else used it ? what does everyone think ?

http://www.eaglevalleyabm.com/


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used wood pellets before....I find they put off a LOT of dust... I use alfalfa pellets myself...slightly more expensive, but less dusty


----------

